# Back to South Pacific ...



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

Moin,

in ein paar Wochen packe ich mal wieder meine Sachen und ziehe mal wieder in einer konzentrierten Aktion in Richtung Schnabeltraeger - 5 Tage auf dem Boot, schoen durchs tiefe blaue Wasser trollen... (wohin genau steht noch nicht fest)

Dieses Jahr werde ich aber auch noch mal versuchen, einen richtig grossen Dogtooth zu fangen - mal schauen. Und Yellowtails sind wohl auch noch da, wenn ich Glueck habe. 

Wenn einer noch einen absoluten Killer - Lure fuer groessere Yellowtails vorschlagen moechte, wuerde ich mir natuerlich die Muehe machen, und den noch zu meinen Pakula Lures dazu packen    

Also - wer weiss was?

Vielen Dank vorab und all the best
Ansgar

PS: Falls ich dazu komme, habe ich mir gedacht, ich mache mal einen Einfuehrungsartikel ins Trollen, da das ja ne ganz fikelinsche Angelegenheit sein kann, z.B. Lure Positions, Lure colours, Leaders, Crimping, Hooks, Rigs, Speed, Riggers, Rolle des Decki's, etc. etc. etc. - allerdings mehr auf Marlin bezogen als auf alles andere...


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin Ansgar,

ich bin nicht so vermessen und gebe Dir hier Ködertipps!   Deine Idee mit dem Einführungsbericht finde ich jedoch super. #6  Immer rein mit solchen Postings von den Experten die was zu sagen haben. Könnte mir vorstellen, daß Thomas die auch gerne fürs Magazin hätte.

Ich wünsche Dir für Deinen anstehenden Tripp viel Erfolg aber natürlich auch Glück, denn das braucht man beim Angeln auch bei allem vorhandenen Können. Mach schöne Bilder und berichte uns. :m 

Ich muß jetzt noch ein gutes Jahr warten, bis es im November wieder losgeht. #q Mal schauen ob ich in Kenia meinen ersten Marlin erwischen kann. Mir würde es aber auch schon genügen bei einem Drill dabeisein zu dürfen. |rolleyes


----------



## Ansgar (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ansgar,
> 
> 1) ich bin nicht so vermessen und gebe Dir hier Ködertipps!
> 
> 2) Mir würde es aber auch schon genügen bei einem Drill dabeisein zu dürfen. rolleyes



Moin Sailfisch,

1) Warum das denn nicht?? Na klar kannst Du mir Tips geben. Muss ja nicht super basic sein - aber vielleicht kennst Du ja nen super Yellowfin Spezi und der nimmt immer nen XXYYX Lure?? 
Und ausserdem bin ich ja nun beileibe nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss nur weil ich schon mal ein paar Mal oefter da draussen rumgetrollt habe... 
Weiss doch jeder immer ein bisschen was anderes und ein einzelner Typ kann doch nicht alles wissen?? Also bitte keine falsche Bescheidenheit - ich habe doch gefragt - denn darfst Du jawohl auch antworten. Und selbst wenn das nur Hoerensagen ist. Und ausserdem waere ich Deinem Tip ja eh nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert, weil ich ja eh schon ein paar Lures dabei habe - ging ja nur um einen netten Extra Tuna Lure   

2) Weiss nicht - bei meinem ersten Marlin (oder eigentlich bei jedem Drill) waere ich lieber derjenige mit der Angel in der Hand ...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Auf den artikel deinerseits bin ich schon sehr gespannt! Drücke dir die Daumen für den geplanten Trip!!!


----------



## Ansgar (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin Blauortsand (& Sailfisch nochmal),

Danke fuer die guten Wuensche.
Allerdings moechte ich die Erwartungshaltung denn doch ein bisschen bremsen |supergri - ich habe geschrieben "wenn ich dazu komme", kann also sein, dass ich z.B. beruflich mal wieder 5 mal nach Europa fliegen muss oder so, und denn wird das mit dem Artikel wohl eher nichts... 

Ist natuerlich schoen, wenn das hier Leute interessiert und ich freu mich auch immer wenn ich irgendwie weiterhelfen kann, aber ich moechte doch vermeiden, dass es nachher heisst "Du hast das aber hoch und heilig versprochen". Hoffe das ist verstaendlich.

Also, Danke nochmals & all the best
Ansgar


----------



## wodibo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin Ansgar :m
Ich wünsch Dir mal ein dickes Petri und uns nen tollen Bericht. Und wenn Du nach old Europ fliegen musst, kannst Du ja im Flugzeug den Bericht ins Lappy tippen :q


----------



## Ansgar (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ansgar :m
> Ich wünsch Dir mal ein dickes Petri und uns nen tollen Bericht. Und wenn Du nach old Europ fliegen musst, kannst Du ja im Flugzeug den Bericht ins Lappy tippen :q




Hehehehe,

entweder bin ich da gestresst schon am naechste client presentation tippen oder ich lehne mich mal 12 Stunden ganz entspannt zurueck und geniess den Service und die Movies und die anderen 12 Stunden schlaf ich... ) )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## wodibo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Kannst Du alles machen......






















......wenn der Bericht fertig ist :m


----------



## Jirko (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

moin ansgar #h

kann dir zwar bei deiner ködersuche wenig helfen, bin aber so vermessen  und wünsche dir was richtig strammes am geschirr > ganz doll daumendrück #6 #h


----------



## Ansgar (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin nochmals, 

jetzt hat doch mein guter alter Kumpel mit dem ich gemeinsam auf Tour gehe mir gesagt, er wuerde seine Videokamera mitbringen fuer unseren Trip!

Na, denn koennte ich ja meist fast nen Video draus machen - denn wie sagt man so schoen "ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte"....

Und da mir mein Aussie Kumpel Ken wieder seine Saltiga Kombo leiht koennen wir denn auch noch ein paar Popping Sequenzen und ein bisschen bottom fishing mit reinnehmen - das waere doch cool, oder?!

Und Pinnacle habe ich von meinem letzten Job - bezogenen Projekt eh noch auf dem Rechner ... Wuerde das auch grob zurechtschneiden, dass da was ansehnliches bei rauskommt - so ne 30-45min Coverage mit Technik, Fischen, usw?

Wie sieht das aus Sailfisch - wenn das was wird - koennten wir das Ding auf den AB Server laden? Ansonsten koennte man das ueber das AB organisieren, dass Mitglieder sich das Ding beim AB bestellen koennen (fuer 5Euro Selbstkostenbeitrag plus Porto oder so etwas - will da bestimmt nichts dran verdienen, ist ja mehr ein Home video ...)

Also - wenn er die Kamera mitbringt denn geht das los...

All the best
Ansgar

Achso, wenn Ihr Tips und Vorschlaege habt besgl. Footage denn immer her damit ...


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin nochmals,
> 
> Wie sieht das aus Sailfisch - wenn das was wird - koennten wir das Ding auf den AB Server laden? Ansonsten koennte man das ueber das AB organisieren, dass Mitglieder sich das Ding beim AB bestellen koennen (fuer 5Euro Selbstkostenbeitrag plus Porto oder so etwas - will da bestimmt nichts dran verdienen, ist ja mehr ein Home video ...)
> 
> ...



Moin Ansgar und Rest der Nation!

Ist eine klasse Idee! Wir könnten das in die Videodatenbank aufnehmen und auch im Shop anbieten!


----------



## wodibo (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Bitte Ansgar mach dat, ich bestell schon mal ein Vidscho #6


----------



## Ansgar (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Ansgar mach dat, ich bestell schon mal ein Vidscho #6




Aber sischer datt, Wodibo.
Wen kann man denn mal fragen bezgl auf was man beim Videodreh aus technischer Sicht so ankommt - hier haben doch bestimmt schon ein paar Leute mal nen Film gemacht. 
Ich weiss z.B. dass Karsten mal einen Film gemacht hat (Hallo Karsten - Tips?? ) ) - gibts sonst noch Experten?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## wodibo (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> gibts sonst noch Experten?
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar



Aber sicher doch :m

Pete und Laksos zum Bleistift #6


----------



## Jirko (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

...und nich unsere rob vergessen  #h


----------



## BIG WHITE (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hey, Ansgar,

willst auf Yellowtail oder Yellowfin oder auf beide Arten?
Vieles hängt vom Verhalten der Schwärme vor Ort, wo stehen die 
Futterfische, kommen z.B.die Yellowfins  nur sporadisch nach oben der
sind sie ständig knapp unter der Oberfläche usw.usf.. 
Daher ist wichtig für alle Eventaulitäten die entsprechenden Köder
da zu haben,  wem erzähle ich das?
Ich mag die Moldcrafts super chugger ( obwohl sie billig sind), hab damit
alles mögliche schon gefangen, ferner die Ilander, speziell der sea star.
Ferner hab ich bei Yellowfins die beste Erfahrung mit silberfarbigen Mylarlures
oder den Scoops gemacht.

Viele schwören auf die cedars oder ähnliche pin-förmige  "wobbler" 

Die Idee mit dem Film find ich sehr gut, vorallem es gibt nicht allzuviel
brauchbare Videos auf dem Markt, meistens siehst nur die Drillphase
und dann den Fang ohne das drumherum, das mindestens genauso interessant und wichtig ist.

Vile Erfolg!!

Big White


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Naja ein Tipp der immer gut ist es sich bei den Einheimischen umzusehen.Ich habe in Cabo vor einigen Jahren einen alten amerikanischen Big Game Fischer getroffen,der das Hobby nicht mehr ausüben konnte.Er hat sich aber mit dem Bau von Jiggs und mit dem Malen beschäftigt.Dort habe ich einige meiner fängisten Köder bekommen und ein tolles Bild.Bezahlt habe ich mit einem Blue Marlin den die im Trailerpark auf Ihren Grill gehauen haben,war ne tolle Party.Nun kommt das beste,die Jiggs waren überall,Panama,Mauritius,Kenia und Azoren äusserst fängig.Also umhören bei denen die dort leben.
Gruss und Petrie Heil
woolver


----------



## Ansgar (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

H(a)i Big White )



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Ansgar,
> 
> willst auf Yellowtail oder Yellowfin oder auf beide Arten?



Sorry Nomenklatur? Ein Yellowtail ist fuer mich ne Bastardmakrele (will ich nicht) ein Yellowtail Kingfisch aka "Kingie" - will ich auch nicht unbedingt, da auch hier reichlich - Yellowfin = Yellowfin Tuna - ja, das ist die Targetspecies...



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag die Moldcrafts super chugger ( obwohl sie billig sind), hab damit
> alles mögliche schon gefangen, ferner die Ilander, speziell der sea star.
> Ferner hab ich bei Yellowfins die beste Erfahrung mit silberfarbigen Mylarlures
> oder den Scoops gemacht.
> Viele schwören auf die cedars oder ähnliche pin-förmige  "wobbler"



Na, denn werde ich mich doch mal herablassen, da evtl noch so ein Billigteil mitzunehmen ) Ist denn ja auch nicht mehr ganz so schmerzhaft, wenn ein Wahoo Interesse zeigt... 



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit dem Film find ich sehr gut, vorallem es gibt nicht allzuviel
> brauchbare Videos auf dem Markt, meistens siehst nur die Drillphase
> und dann den Fang ohne das drumherum, das mindestens genauso interessant und wichtig ist.



Das sehe ich ganz genau so - ich habe echt KEINE Lust fuer Filme Geld zu bezahlen, in denen ich nur jemand anderen drillen sehe. ICh will Technik und Wissen, das ich dann selber anwenden kann. Ich brauch da nichtmal nen Fisch zu sehen, das ist mir egal. Den kann ich dann ja selber fangen. Am besten finde ich daher immer noch die Pakula CD - da werde ich mir mal ein paar Ideen von abkupfern fuer mein "home video" ) Ich lass mir da schon was nettes einfallen, das Gute ist ja, wenn man kein Geld dafuer verlangt hat man Narrenfreiheit und die Leute koennen nachher nicht sagen es haette sich nicht gelohnt ) 



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> Vile Erfolg!!
> Big White



Cheers, mate!

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Jetblack (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

@Ansgar - ich hab 2 japanische DVDs eine über Dog Tooth Jigging auf den Marianen und einer über Jellowtails in NZ - hab mal versucht zu sehen, womit die jiggen....  

Das sind solche japanischen Teile
http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_view.php?product_id=101
und 
http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_view.php?product_id=67

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## Ansgar (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hi Jetblack - jo, beim jiggen weiss ich schon gut bescheid - da kommt bei mir alles aus Japan... Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Jigs, Haken, eben alles ...

Die richtigen Freaks hier in OZ fischen auch nur mit dem Zeug. Und hier gibt es absolute Freaks in dem Bereich - ein Kumpel von mir geht im August mit den absoluten Spezies fuer 2 Wochen poppern/Jiggen - target GT > 100 Pfund... 

Dogtooth habe ich ja auch schon grosse beim trollen gefangen, muss man nicht unbedingt jiggen... 

Aber Yellowfins jiggen hoert sich gut an - wo ich mir doch gerade erst nen Jigging Outfit gegoennt habe... Und Ken's Big GT Popper Equipment macht sich sonst bestimmt auch gut  )
Die Jigs vom 2.ten Link sehen aber auch gut aus...

Also, all the best  & danke fuer Tips
Ansgar



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @Ansgar - ich hab 2 japanische DVDs eine über Dog Tooth Jigging auf den Marianen und einer über Jellowtails in NZ - hab mal versucht zu sehen, womit die jiggen....
> 
> Das sind solche japanischen Teile
> http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_view.php?product_id=101
> ...


----------



## BIG WHITE (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin Ansgar, moin Jetblack,

bin auch ein großer Fan des Jiggens, hab leider noch keine Dogtoothtuna
fangen können, der Sailfish kann über meine vergebliche Jagd auf den  Malediven  vieles erzählen.  Ohne Echolot ist es halt nicht einfach.
Die Technik der Japaner konnte ich auf dem Sevenseas Video "bewundern",
fand ich persönlich sehr lustig, wie sie reihenweise  gute Fische versemmelt
haben, ich denke bei denen ist die Drillzeit  entscheidend, auf vielen
Seiten aus Japan wird mit der Drillzeit (z.B. Dogtooth 85lbs- 2Minuten und 11Sekunden !?) geprahlt. Der "japanische Spulengriff"  - mhh, der Fisch
nimmt Schnur, das darf nicht sein, also mit der Hand an die Spule bis
die Schnur reißt, bloß keine Zeit verlieren- habe mich checkig gelacht!.
Dennoch macht Sevenseas wunderbare Popping/Jigging Ruten, hätte
beinahe mir dort eine bauen lassen, als all meine Wünsche berücksichtigt
wurden, lag der Preis bei 135.000 Yen, mit Zoll+Tax+Versand würde mich
die Rute knapp 1400 Euro kosten, war mir doch zu heftig.


Ausrüstungtechnisch muß man dennoch alles in Japan besorgen, hier gebe ich dem Ansgar 100% Recht.

Ich habe mir zum Jiggen z.B.  die Tenryu  Jig Zam und die Gamakatsu  Luxxe
besorgt, Vorteil bei diesen Ruten ist die Handteilteilung, damit haben sie
eine optimale Aktion. Eine gute Tackle- Auswahl findet man bei www.plat.co.jp leider sind die Sachen recht teuer.

@Ansgar -nochmals viel Erfolg, insbesondere bei den Dogtooth (mein absoluter Zielfisch, fehlt mir noch!!) 

Gruß

Big White


----------



## Ansgar (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hi nochmals,

ja, ich hatte ja schon das Glueck mit Dogtooth bis 60 Pfund. Allerdings nicht in 2min und 10sek ) 
Ich finde die echt klasse, weil die so boese aussehen! Dieses Mal hoffen wir auf einen grossen...

In bezug auf Jigging - 1400 Euro ist ja echt heftig...

Habe selber nur Shimano gear, spezielle Jigrute und Trinidad 40N - hat mit der Rolle jemand Erfahrung jigging maessig?? (Ich mag overhead lieber - sonst haette ich natuerlich auch die Saltiga dafuer nehmen koennen). Ist die besser oder schlechter als die Accurate 665 - hatte ich mir auch angesehen, habe mich dann aber fuer die Shimano entschieden, weil mir die besser gefiel ...

Was nochmal echt interessant waere, ist was Ihr als das beste Braid (geflochtene Schnur anseht)??

Ich habe zwar schon welche, aber brauche noch backup - gibt's da noch nen richtigen Knaller? Brauche 80IBS braid....

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hallo
bin auch gerade dabei mir noch rute und Rolle fürs jigging zuzulegen.
Fliege am 7.02 nach Südsulawesi zum Fischen und dort soll die Methode
sehr gut auf GTs und Dogtooth sein.Welche Ausrüstung würdet ihr so benutzen.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> bin auch gerade dabei mir noch rute und Rolle fürs jigging zuzulegen.
> Fliege am 7.02 nach Südsulawesi zum Fischen und dort soll die Methode
> sehr gut auf GTs und Dogtooth sein.Welche Ausrüstung würdet ihr so benutzen.
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



Hallo Freibadwirt!

Wenn Du noch in Japan bestellen willst, dann mußt Du Dich aber beeilen.  
In Deutschland könnte ich Dir Rutentechnisch die Sportex Carat Strong empfehlen. Rollen: Stella, Saltiga und sofern es nicht auf die ganz großen geht die Tica Taurus.


----------



## Ansgar (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hi Freibadwirt,

wenn Du ganz serioese GTs und Dogtooth befischen willst gucke mal hier

http://www.nomadsportfishing.com.au/NSA GT Charters.htm

Da findest Du die wohl am ehesten praxiserprobten Tips fuer Geraete fuer diese Angelart im Grossraum Australasia (im nichtjapanischsprachigen Raum). 

Das sind die Jungs mit denen meine Kumpels in ein paar Monaten nen 2 Wochen Trip machen. (Ich bin leider nicht dabei, aber ich mag diese Gruppenreisen nicht - die fahren zu 8 und ich gehe am liebsten alleine oder zu zweit. Und ich trolle ja auch mehr... Aber ist schon cool, was die da so zeigen)

Du kannst da auch Anfragen stellen bezgl Tackle, allerdings als nicht zahlender Kunde und in der Hauptsaison musst Du mit ein bisschen Wartezeit rechnen. Aber die Tips die die auf der Seite geben decken ja das meiste eh ab.... 

Ansonsten hatte Damon Olsen (der Skipper von Nomad) 2 Artikel (1 popping und 1 jigging) im Bluewatermag ueber die letzten 2 Jahre. Einfach mal researchen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

@ Ansger u Sailfisch
danke für die Tipps werd mir wohl die Jiggingrute von Shimano und eine Stella 
(10000 oder 20000|kopfkrat ) zulegen.Ein paar Jiggs werd ich mir in den Staaten bestellen.Über die Hauptschnur (auf jeden Fall geflochtene) bin ich mir noch unschlüssig welche Stärke  und Marke empfehlt ihr .
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Hauptschnur (auf jeden Fall geflochtene) bin ich mir noch unschlüssig welche Stärke  und Marke empfehlt ihr .
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



Hi Freibadwirt!

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Climax SpinLine von Ockert gemacht. Ist gut rundgeflochtene und die Tragkraftangaben sind ok. Würde Dir 0,28+X (X=Geschmacksache) empfehlen.

Bzgl. der Stella meine ich, daß eine 10.000 reicht. Wenn Du Gelegenheit hast, so schau sie Dir mal an. Der Unterschied ist m.E. gewaltig, sprich die 20.000 ist sehr groß.


----------



## Ansgar (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansger u Sailfisch
> danke für die Tipps werd mir wohl die Jiggingrute von Shimano und eine Stella
> (10000 oder 20000|kopfkrat ) zulegen.Ein paar Jiggs werd ich mir in den Staaten bestellen.Über die Hauptschnur (auf jeden Fall geflochtene) bin ich mir noch unschlüssig welche Stärke  und Marke empfehlt ihr .
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:




Ich benutze Fins Braid - und wie auf der Seite, fuer die ich Dir den Link eingestellt habe wird japanisches Braid empfohlen - check das doch noch mal.

Staerke ist in der Regel 80 Pfund. 

Auf der Seite wurde Stella 10000 kaufen (kannst Du auch mit poppern) und 20000er Ersatzspule zum jiggen fuer mehr Schnur dazukaufen empfohlen.

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Der Skipper hat mir erzaehlt, die haben selber schon mal nen Film gedreht. Den bekomme ich naechste Woche und wenn der gut ist, stellen wir den schon mal in der Zwischenzeit hier ein, bevor ich dazu komme, meinen zu machen. Was meinst Du Sailfisch?


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Der Skipper hat mir erzaehlt, die haben selber schon mal nen Film gedreht. Den bekomme ich naechste Woche und wenn der gut ist, stellen wir den schon mal in der Zwischenzeit hier ein, bevor ich dazu komme, meinen zu machen. Was meinst Du Sailfisch?



Aber sicher doch! Das wäre eine tolle Idee! Technsich habe ich zwar null Ahnung wie sowas funktioniert. Es sollte sich aber jemand finden lassen der dazu in der Lage ist. :m


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hallo Andreas, :m 

was die Wahl der Schnur angeht, habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts besseres im 
deutschsprachigen Raum in der Hand gehalten, als die Schnüre von Leitner:

http://www.ahf-leitner.de/.

Sind zwar recht teuer, aber der Mann kennt sich aus.

Beste Grüße an Petra und viel Spaß in der Sonne  

Gernot #h


----------



## walhalla (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hallo,
wir sind seit letztem Jahr  auf  dem Jiggingtrip, funktioniert super auch hier auf den Kanaren. Auf Ascension habe ich 6 Wochen lang nur Material getestet. Wir haben fast ausschliesslich auf Tuna geangelt.Die genauen Zahlen habe ich nicht mehr, aber in ca 16 Stundne Jigging haben wir ueber 80 Yellowfin gehakt und ca 50 gefangen. Durschnittsgewicht 40 bis 80 Pfund. Hatte einen 200 Pfuender fuer 2 Stunden im Drill, bevor er ins Ankerseil schwamm. Bremse war immer zwischen 18 und 25 Pfund. Stella hat super performt, aber unter den Testruten haben wir 7 Stueck zerbrochen, in 16 Stunden ein ganz gutes Ergebnis!!! Angemerkt sei, dass die Ruten schon obere Klasse waren, also keine Billigware. Schnuere haben wir auch endlos getestet, wobei sich natuerlich auch ganz klarte Qualitaetsunterschiede aufgetan haben.Wenn man auf tropische Fische geht,sollte man an der Rute und Rolle nicht sparen. Mein Tip sind Stella 20000 Custom Ruten ( keine Stangenware)
Tight Lines
Matthias


----------



## freibadwirt (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

@ walhalla
mit was für einer Schnur habt ihr denn gefischt und welche haben deiner Meinung nach am besten funktionirt ?
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## walhalla (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hallo,

fuer mich ist die Tragkraft und Knotenfestigkeit entscheidend. Hatte einige Schnuere mit Coating u.a. Fireline getestet und war mit der Knotenfestigkeit nicht zufrieden. Habe einen Hersteller gefunden , der mir die Schnur so macht wie ich moechte, Im Bereich Flechtung und farbe. Die Knotenfestigkeit ist 1a und die Farbe in Orange oder gelb hervorragend sichtbar fuer den Skipper und Angler. Von dunlen Farben halte ich  beim Jigging und Spinnfischen nichts.Von den anderen Schnueren kam die Power Pro meiner Vorstellung am Naechsten.

GRuesse
Matthias


----------



## Ansgar (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin,

alles ein bisschen vage bisher, daher habe ich mal die Freaks gefragt:

Daiwa PE 8 Braid oder Western Filaments Xp Tuff line beide in 80IBS

ansonsten guckst Du fuer die wirklichen freaks unter www.gtfishing.com

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> alles ein bisschen vage bisher, daher habe ich mal die Freaks gefragt:
> 
> ...



Die Link funzt leider nicht!


----------



## Ansgar (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Link funzt leider nicht!




Tja, da war ich zu grosszuegig - und habe ein ".au" hingetan, wo keins hingehoert... (Dir hatte ich den Link aber schon in 2004 mal gepm'st?! Nicht auf Ballhoehe, was? ) ) )

Guckst Du hier... 
http://www.gtfishing.com/

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da war ich zu grosszuegig - und habe ein ".au" hingetan, wo keins hingehoert... (Dir hatte ich den Link aber schon in 2004 mal gepm'st?! Nicht auf Ballhoehe, was? ) ) )
> 
> Guckst Du hier...
> http://www.gtfishing.com/
> ...



Alles die Folgen überhöhten Alkoholkonsums!


----------



## Ansgar (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin nochmal,

also, die noetigen Sachen sind alle geordert und ich habe auch noch ein echt gutes Angebot fuer ne 10.000 Stella bekommen - da habe ich die einfach gleich mit geordert. Man goennt sich ja sonst nichts... Ist ja ne nette Rolle und wer weiss, vielleicht kann ich die in Zukunft oefter einsetzen...
Und immer das Geraet von meinen Kumpel leihen ist auch nicht der Hit...

Tja, damit habe ich jetzt meine spezielle 30IBS Trolling-Kombo (Daiwa&Avet), 80IBS Jigging Kombo (Shimano) und 50IBS Popper Kombo (Shimano) dabei und das sollte sich gut angehen lassen.

Mein Kumpel bringt die Kamera und denn wird das schon werden mit dem Film.
Hauptsaechlich wird es um die Technik gehen und das ganze drum herum - aber klar, wenn ein paar Fische beissen wird das auch aufgenommen )

Und wenn ein 60kg Dogtooth auf den Jig knallt, denn geben wir dem auch gerne ne Ehrensequenz...

Noch 1 Monat und denn geht das los...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Wenn Du mit der Stella nicht klarkommst, schick mir einfach eine PN, dann übernehme ich sie. Selbstredend werden die Portokosten übernommen! :q :q :q


----------



## Ansgar (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mit der Stella nicht klarkommst, schick mir einfach eine PN, dann übernehme ich sie. Selbstredend werden die Portokosten übernommen! :q :q :q




Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass von Dir altem GT Jaeger so eine Offerte kommt...

Kauf Dir doch selber eine... :q :q :q 

Aber klar, wenn sie mir garnicht gefaellt denn mache ich Dir ein 2nd hand Angebot - denn kommst Du auch mal mit anstaendigem Geraet los... :q 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Möglicherweise kannst Du sie mir ja mal ausleihen! :q :q :q 

Ne, ernsthaft, bin auch drauf und dran mir eine zuzulegen. Hängt aber davon ab, wo es im Nov/Dez hingeht. Sofern wir (doch) nochmal auf die Malediven düsen - was momentan gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich ist - so könnte es schon sein, daß ich mir eine zulege. Aber ich bin halt ein armer Student, da muß man sein Geld zusammenhalten.


----------



## Big Fins (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

moin zusammen an die Jiggernauten...
Kai, wollte mich nochmal für die nette Einladung bedanken, habs mir überlegt wie Du siehst :g 
Also ne Stella 10000 ( FA ?? ) würd ich auch nicht von der Bettkante schupsen, habe aber eher die 20k im Visir #6 , der Arapaima lockt mich und zum jiggen ist die größere Spule sicherer.
Das Ruten beim Light Tackle öfter übern Jordan gehen ist ein offenes Geheimniss und muß eigentlich mit einkalkuliert werden. Selbst nagelneue Modelle wie die Shimano Blue Rose gehen zu Bruch.


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> moin zusammen an die Jiggernauten...
> Kai, wollte mich nochmal für die nette Einladung bedanken, habs mir überlegt wie Du siehst :g



Freue mich, daß Du wieder postest, kompetente Leute kann man immer brauchen.



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Also ne Stella 10000 ( FA ?? )



Mir wurde zugetragen, daß nunmehr die (europäische) FA mit der (japanischen) SW baugleich ist. 

Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind, ich hatte neulich mal gelesen, daß jemand die 20.000 Spule auf der 10.000 Rolle nutzen wollte. Frage: Sind die kompatibel? Ich dachte bis dato nur die 16.000 Spule ginge auf die 10.000 Rolle.


----------



## Big Fins (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

FA/SW sind die aktuellen, gibts als 10k und 20k. Die 16k gabs nur bei der F, also der alten Version ( 10000F und 16000F ). Natürlich auch kleinere Modelle. Die Spulen der alten passen definitiv nicht bei der der neuen, kommplett anders.
Foto 1 Stella alt
Foto 2 TwinPower, aber Design ist ja gleich
Foto 3 Stella aktuell


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Ein Kollege (Big White) hat sich letztes Jahr eine 10.000 SW in Japan bestellt, da war ein passende 16.000 Spule dabei. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, daß es dafür auch mal eine eigene Rolle gab?


----------



## Big Fins (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

16000er Spule? Dann war das sicher ne Customspule oder? org gibts sowas für die SW/FA eigentlich nicht. Meine mich aber zu erinnern, mal eine 16000er Custom für die FA/SW gesehen zu haben, kann sie aber nicht mehr finden.
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/goods/som/spool/spool.htm
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/shimano/salt_reel/stella4.htm
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/shimano/salt_reel/stella8.htm


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Dat is ja ein Dingen, ne!  
Also ich bin mir zielmlich sicher, daß es eine Originalspule war. Werde aber den Kollegen nochmal fragen. Ich habe nämlich auch bereits danach gesucht und nichts gefunden.


----------



## Ansgar (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin,

also das sieht folgendermassen aus:

Die nur in Japan erhaeltliche Stella SW (http://japantackle.com/Shimano/Shimano_StellaSW.htm) kommt standardmaessig mit einer 16.000er Spule. Das ist absolut normal, keine Sonderanfertigung oder was auch immer. 

Sowohl die 16.000er (SW) als auch die 20.000er (FA) Spule koennen meiner Info nach auf der 10.000er FA gefischt werden.

Die 20.000er eignet sich zum Popperfischen fuer Sailfisch nicht, da zu gering uebersetzt (in der range 4.4:1) - fuer plaa Sawai macht das natuerlich Sinn, da mehr Power.

Die 20.000er Spule auf der 10.000er zu fischen macht Sinn, wenn man die gleiche Rolle zum popper fischen und zum jiggen verwenden will. Insbesondere beim deep sea jigging braucht man oft die hoehere Schnurkapazitaet. 
Eine Ueberlegung ist aber beim Popperfischen einfach mit der normalen 10.000er Spule zu fischen und dafuer hochwertige geflochtene zu nehmen. Dann kriegt man da selbst von ner 80IBS >200 Meter drauf. 
Denn ansonsten kostet die 20.000er Ersatzspule mal eben ca A$260 - ca 150 Euro. Und zur Zeit ist die E-spule fuer ca 2 Monate eh nicht lieferbar (nicht in OZ und nicht in Japan)...

Ansonsten ist das ideale natuerlich ne 20.000er zum jiggen und ne 10.000er zum Popper fischen - aber wer hat schon Lust mal eben >=1000 Euro dafuer auf den Tisch zu legen...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Die 20.000er eignet sich zum Popperfischen fuer *Sailfisch* nicht, da zu gering uebersetzt (in der range 4.4:1)
> 
> Also, all the best
> Ansgar



Bei meinem letzten Trip haben zwar zwei Sails meinen Popper attackiert, aber ich glaube das war eher Zufall, oder gibts da ein chancenversprechendes System?


----------



## Big Fins (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem letzten Trip haben zwar zwei Sails meinen Popper attackiert, aber ich glaube das war eher Zufall, oder gibts da ein chancenversprechendes System?


 
So zufällig nicht, paßt ins Beuteschema vom Sail, werden relativ oft beim poppern gefangen.



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl die 16.000er (SW) als auch die 20.000er (FA) Spule koennen meiner Info nach auf der 10.000er FA gefischt werden.


 
Eine 16000er E-Spule hab ich echt aber nur für die alte F gesehen, da es ja auch ein solches Modell gab. Da wird es die 16k SW wohl nur in Japan geben.


----------



## Ansgar (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem letzten Trip haben zwar zwei Sails meinen Popper attackiert, aber ich glaube das war eher Zufall, oder gibts da ein chancenversprechendes System?




Segg mol, naschst Du schon wieder an prozenthaltigen Getraenken?? |supergri |supergri |supergri 

DU bist Sailfisch - Fuer DICH zum poppern nicht geeignet... Fuer plaa Sawai sieht das anders aus, da er keinen Popper durchs Wasser pfluegt sondern in Besatzteichen auf fiese Mekong Welse und Arapaima's ansitzt...
Daher hatte ich ja auch geschrieben


			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Die 20.000er eignet sich zum Popperfischen fuer *Sailfisch *nicht, da zu gering uebersetzt (in der range 4.4:1) - fuer *plaa Sawai *macht das natuerlich Sinn, da mehr Power.



Wer gezielt Sailfische (nicht DICH!!) poppert soll sich mal bei mir melden - das waere noch mal was |supergri |supergri |supergri

Mann, mann, mann - Ji mokt mi Spoos, Maenners, ji mokt mit Spoos
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Absolut geniales Mißverständnis, bin vor lachen vom Stuhl gefallen! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Ansgar (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 16000er E-Spule hab ich echt aber nur für die alte F gesehen, da es ja auch ein solches Modell gab. Da wird es die 16k SW wohl nur in Japan geben.




Hallo - ja, die 16K gibt es nur in Japan. Das ist aber keine komplette Rolle, das ist nur eine Ersatzspule. Ne 16K gibt es bei der neuen Stella nicht mehr.

Am meisten Sinn haette es m.E. gemacht, die 10.000er gleich mit ner 16.000er Spule rauszubringen - meinetwegen auch als 16.000er anstatt als 10.000er...

Denn die Schnurfassung der 10.000er ist schon echt boes maessig...
Insbesondere wenn man die mit 80IBS braid fischt...
Weiss nicht was das soll - das haben die in Japan anscheinend ja auch eingesehen - daher die Ersatzspule. Aber warum nicht gleich und auch bei der FA ne ordentliche Spule? Ich hab keine Ahnung...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> DU bist Sailfisch - Fuer DICH zum poppern nicht geeignet... Fuer plaa Sawai sieht das anders aus, da er keinen Popper durchs Wasser pfluegt sondern in Besatzteichen auf fiese Mekong Welse und Arapaima's ansitzt...
> 
> Die 20.000er eignet sich zum Popperfischen fuer Sailfisch nicht, da zu gering uebersetzt (in der range 4.4:1) - fuer plaa Sawai macht das natuerlich Sinn, da mehr Power.


 
Fiese Mekong Welse rofl... 
Glaube mich zu erinnern das Sailfisch schrieb, jemand hätte die Saltiga 6500 Expedition zum poppern gekauft, für die trifft das auch zu, zu gering e Übersetzung, aber bestens zum jiggen oder pöse Mekong's geeignet :q .
http://www.asv-ems.de/bilder_kai/rkagt.JPG das isses doch...aber wie man sieht muß man ( Big White ) nur schnell genug kurbeln =)
Aber mal ernsthaft, auf Arapaima ist das schon ne Hausnummer, das wird ernst...


----------



## ullsok (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Wer gezielt Sailfische (nicht DICH!!) poppert soll sich mal bei mir melden - das waere noch mal was |supergri |supergri |supergri



Schau mal hier:
http://www.ultimateangler.net/video/rompinsail.html

Caio


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Danke für den Link! #6 

Sollte aber trotzdem eher die Ausnahme sein. 
Wie gesagt, hatte auch zwei Attacken, mit einem Drilling am Popper aber kaum zu verwerten. Möglicherweise müßte man einen nachlaufenden Einzelhaken montieren, um bessere Chandcen zu haben.


----------



## BIG WHITE (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

@ plaa Sawai-
richtig, ich war mit Abstand der langsamste, dagegen war der Kai mit
seiner Tica immer der schnellste, Übersetzung hin oder her ungeduldig
und jung muß man sein, dann brauchst keine  highgear -Rolle!|supergri

Die Saltiga6500 spult  knapp 105 cm /Kurbelumdrehung auf, bei der Stella
10000 liegt man bei ca.130cm.
Übrigens habe ich auch die wenigsten GTs gefangen, dafür die meisten Red
Snapper und anderes "Gesocks", welches es schön langsam mag.
Wie Ansgar richtig feststellte hat nur die 10000 SW eine 16000 E-Spule,
damit war für mich die 20000 kein Thema mehr, der Unterschied 
zwischen der 16 und 20 ist zu gering.

Meine Stella  erlitt leider  einen Transportschaden, daher  habe ich mit der
Saltiga gefischt. Jetzt habe ich die Stella auseinander genommen und
o Schreck die Rolle hat m.E. zu viel Schnick-Schnack und zuviel Kunststoff
für eine "Königin ",  die Saltiga scheint mir robuster zu sein.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar wo es  noch in Amazonien viele Arapaimas gibt?? Will u.U. mal dorthin, am besten wäre ne Stelle mit
noch zusätzlich großen  peacockbassen (ab 15pfund) und grossen payaras.


Gruß

BigWhite


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> @ plaa Sawai-
> richtig, ich war mit Abstand der langsamste, dagegen war der Kai mit
> seiner Tica immer der schnellste, Übersetzung hin oder her ungeduldig
> und jung muß man sein, dann brauchst keine  highgear -Rolle!|supergri



NaNaNa! Man achte die Würde des Moderators!  Tztztztztz #d #d #d 

Schon schlimm genug, daß Ansgar mich in bezug aufs Material hochnimmt, da brauchst Du jetzt nicht auch noch anzufangen! :c  |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Im Übrigen hatte unser alter Mann sich doch glatt eine Blase gekurbelt, selbst mit Hightechgerät und war deshalb, neben den üblichen Gebrechen auf Grund seines Alters, nicht in der Lage meinem Tempo zu folgen.


----------



## Big Fins (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Mir fällt pauschal da der Amazonas ein |kopfkrat . Payaras sind aber mal echte fiese Zeitgenossen  ,paß mal gut auf das die nicht gleich die Hand und nen Fuß abnehmen...:q


----------



## Ansgar (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moinsen,

so nun habe ich saemtliche Einkauefe getaetigt, die grossen Popper, das braid, die Jigs, etc.etc. 
Die Stella ist auch da und ich habe auch schon mal ein paar Mal Probe geworfen...
Das laesst sich ganz gut an, auch wenn meine Shimano Rute fuer den ganz grossen GT nichts ist. Aber 20cm Popper am 80er braid werfen und denn stundenlang kurbeln ist ja eh nicht so mein Ding. 
Ich hoffe ja eher noch mal auf ne richtig schoene Coral Trout auf der Jigrute (die ich mir natuerlich auch hier vor einiger Zeit noch kaufen musste :q :q )
Oder nen fetten Amberjack von 50 Pfund...

Ansonsten hoffe ich ja immer noch auf nen Yellowfin, selbst wenn die Zeit allmaehlich dem Ende entgegen geht.

Achso, klar: Tapes fuer die Videokamera habe ich auch und sobald die Kamera hier ist wird mal ein bisschen Probe gedreht. Den Rest gibt es dann live vom Einsatzort. Wird hoffentlich was schoenes bei rauskommen .. 

Also, Feierabend fuer heute - ab nach Hause...
All the best
Ansgar

PS: Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit Jigging Handschuhen??
Da gibt es ja so spezielle Dinger zu kaufen - habe die eigentlich bisher nie gebraucht, aber wer weiss, wenn wir 5 Tage jiggen??


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit Jigging Handschuhen??
> Da gibt es ja so spezielle Dinger zu kaufen - habe die eigentlich bisher nie gebraucht, aber wer weiss, wenn wir 5 Tage jiggen??



Meinst Du die Wurfhandschuhe? Glaube ich zwar eher nicht, weil man ja beim Jigge nicht wirft, aber wenn doch, die vom Gamakatsu sind sehr gut.


----------



## Ansgar (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du die Wurfhandschuhe? Glaube ich zwar eher nicht, weil man ja beim Jigge nicht wirft, aber wenn doch, die vom Gamakatsu sind sehr gut.




Nee, die nicht. Aber so aehnlich (nur, dass da keiner Finger abgeschnitten sind) - Jigging Gloves meine ich. Angeblich gegen Blasen an den Haenden wegen fieser Drills - siehst Du doch auch bei den Japanern auf den Videos...

Hattest Du beim Popperfischen immer diese Dinger? Hat das was genuetzt? Habe bisher immer so gefischt...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die nicht. Aber so aehnlich (nur, dass da keiner Finger abgeschnitten sind) - Jigging Gloves meine ich. Angeblich gegen Blasen an den Haenden wegen fieser Drills - siehst Du doch auch bei den Japanern auf den Videos...
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar



Ich kenne auch Bilder wo Deutsche mit stink normalen Bauhandschuhen kurbeln. |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:  Bei mir würde das eher zu Blasen für als ohne. 
Andreas hatte übrigens beim Kurbeln mit seiner Stella auch sehr schnell Blasen an den Fingern, ist halt eine Büromensch, nicht belastbar (gut das der momentan in Ägypten ist und sich nicht wehren kann). :q  
Meines Erachtens hängt viel von der Kurbel ab, wobei es mich verwundert hat, daß die gute Stella da zu Blasen geführt hat und meine (billige) Taurus nicht.
Andreas war später von der Saltiga-Kurbel überzeugt. Mein Geschmack sind die nicht, weil aus Metall.

Und ja, ich habe die Wurfhandschuhe beim Popperfischen immer benutzt. Länger als 10 Minuten wirfst Du nicht, ohne daß Du dir schön die Schnur in den Finger schneidest. Bei Poppern mit ca. 130 g Gewicht bekomme ich sonnst keinen Druck beim Werfen. Und die Finger sind wie eine zweite Haut, möglicherweise kannst Du Dir aber selber einen bauen, sind nämlich aus Känguruhleder. :q :q :q


----------



## Ansgar (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja, ich habe die Wurfhandschuhe beim Popperfischen immer benutzt. Länger als 10 Minuten wirfst Du nicht, ohne daß Du dir schön die Schnur in den Finger schneidest. Bei Poppern mit ca. 130 g Gewicht bekomme ich sonnst keinen Druck beim Werfen. Und die Finger sind wie eine zweite Haut, möglicherweise kannst Du Dir aber selber einen bauen, sind nämlich aus Känguruhleder. :q :q :q



Also ich hatte da bisher noch nie Schwierigkeiten?? Aber natuerlich bin ich kein so stundenlang Popper Fischer wie ihr... :q 
Bei 80er braid durch die reine Wurfbelastung vom 100gr Popper in die Finger schneiden? Dammi - ick sall mi wunnern...

Jo geil, da bau ich mir einen - ran die Wumme und denn liegt das Roo!!|smash: |smash: |smash: War nur ein Witz - kauf mir lieber welche.
Von Owner gibt es ein paar anscheinend ganz gute...

All the best & gute NAcht 
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hier noch mal ein Blick auf die Handschuhe

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/goods/glove/daiwa/daiwa.htm

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (3. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Okay,

I'm off. 

Ich melde mich in 3-4 Wochen wieder...

All the best vom tiefen blauen Wasser
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (3. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Gute Reise und dicke Fische. Mach mal nen haufen gute Foto's ( selbstredend ).


----------



## Sailfisch (3. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> I'm off.
> 
> ...



Und das Ladegerät für die Akkus der Videokamera nicht vergessen! Nicht daß es Dir wie dem Tarpon-Mann geht und wir "nur" den Drill sehen!    

Viel Spaß und maximalen Erfolg!  #6 #6 #6


----------



## wodibo (3. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> I'm off.
> 
> ...



TL an der Rute und der Kamera, vor Allem aber jede Menge Spaß :m


----------



## Dorschrobby (14. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Ansgar, viel Spaß, fang gut, und bring schöne Bilder/Aufnahmen mit|wavey:




> richtig, ich war mit Abstand der langsamste,


endlich gibt es der Kollege mal zu, BIG WHITE, eine Diät, etwas training, und Du bist nicht mehr der langsamste, und fängst auch mal ein paar Fische mehr, und nicht nur nebenkleinkram.


----------



## BIG WHITE (20. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

@Dorschrobby

Es gab mal einen sehr erfahrenen und weisen Angler der sagte, daß es im Leben eines  Anglers drei Phasen gibt:  
1. Die Lernphase;
2. Die Jagd nach Rekordfischen;

und die dritte Phase in der man die Zeit am Wasser und in der Natur
genießt, wobei die gefangenen Fische eher zweitrangig sind.

Leider gibt es Verständigungsprobleme zwischen den Anglern die in
unterschiedlichen Phasen des Anglersleben stehen, so wie zwischen uns,
Du stehst noch in der Ersten ich dagegen bin schon lange in der Dritten!

 Nix für Ungut, auch Du fängst mal einen Red Snapper#6 :m   


Grüße

Big White


----------



## Sailfisch (20. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> @Dorschrobby
> 
> Es gab mal einen sehr erfahrenen und weisen Angler der sagte, daß es im Leben eines  Anglers drei Phasen gibt:
> 1. Die Lernphase;
> ...




|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

Und das postet einer, der trotz aller Bemühungen immer noch keinen Dogtoothtuna erwischen konnte, obschon so großzügige Kollegen wir Robert und ich ihm alle Möglichkeiten gegeben haben. 
Ei sa mer denn beim Karneval? |clown: |clown: |clown: 

|sagnix |sagnix |sagnix


----------



## Dorschrobby (20. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Lieber Big White,



> Nix für Ungut, auch Du fängst mal einen Red Snapper


hab ich, im Februar letzten jahres, beim Nachtfischen, das ist die fischerei, wo Du immer deine Köder geklaut kriegst:m 

Scheinbar hast Du bei Dir die zwei ersten Phasen einfach übergangen, oder nein, Du hast ja den Rainbow Runner gemeldet, also doch in Phase 2 |supergri , oder doch in Phase 1, man lernt, ich bestelle keine Rolle ohne Bremse.............., ich bestelle keine Ryobi Rute, die in der Spitze einen Durchmesser von 2 cm hat.|jump: , Schrei, ich kann nicht mehr........

Aber, ich mag ja hier nicht Ansgar sein Thema entfremden, ich hoffe mal, man hört bald was von ihm.


----------



## BIG WHITE (20. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

@Sailfisch + @Dorschrobby|krach:


DAAAAANNNNNNKE!!:c
Ihr fragt Euch wofür??
Natürlich für die netten Postings!!:r

Ich frag mich manchmal, wie ich es mit Euch  bis dato aushalten konnte??#c ??

Laß endlich Ansgar über seinen Trip berichten!

Gruß

Big White


----------



## Ansgar (21. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Na, denn will ich mal kurz noch mal was zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen... |supergri 

Leider war der Trip nicht sehr erfolgreich - die ersten 2 Tage fielen dem Wetter zum Opfer. Insgesamt war es sehr zaeh - es war deutlich zu merken, dass irgendetwas nicht stimmte.

Insgesamt hatten wir in 5 (eigentlich 3) Tagen nur 4 Marlin Strikes. Der groesste FIsch war ca 100kg und selbst der Drill ging uns kameratechnisch verloren, da es einfach zu rauh zum filmen war.

Ansonsten gab es einige (aber nur noch kleine) Yellowfins und Spanish Macks, eingie Dogtooth's auf Wobbler, ein paar Mahi Mahi's beim trollen, ein paar strikes auf Poppers und Jigs (GT, Bluefin Travelly, Coral trout, Snapper) -aber unter dem Strich nicht wirklich erwaehnenswert. Ein Barrakuda von 1.2m auf nen Popper war noch ein Highlight...

Hat halt vom angeltechnischen einfach diese bestimmte Woche nicht gepasst...Wird schwer, da nen Film draus zu machen, haben quasi nur 2 Tage gefilmt. Da haette man sich wenigstens ein paar Tage  mit glatter See gewuenscht - aber das war echt teilweise nicht mehr feierlich, wird man beim zuschauen seekrank   ... Naja, schaun wir mal...

Trotzdem war es ein schoener Trip - gerade fuer meinen Kumpel, der noch nie im Suedpazifik war - und wir hatten ne Menge Spass. 

Also, sorry wenn ich nicht mit nem Hammerbericht dienen kann aber "that is why it is called fishing and not catching ...    "
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (21. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin Ansgar!

Das hört sich ja weniger gut an, wobei mir die 4 Marlinstrikes durchaus genügen würden.     Und auch einer der "Zerquatscher" wäre mit dem Dogtooth´s mehr als zufrieden.    
Sichte mal in Ruhe das Videomaterial, möglicherweise findet sich der ein oder andere Kurztrailer zum einstellen.
Sofern vorhanden könntest Du ja das ein oder anderer Bildchen einstellen.

PS. Sorry fürs zerquatschen! |rolleyes


----------



## Ansgar (21. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Ja, klar - bei 2 Tagen filmen wird sich schon noch was finden (Ausserdem sollte der Focus ja eh mehr auf Technik sein...), aber es wird auf jeden Fall deutlich muehsehliger als wenn man 5 volle Tage super Wetter und traumhaftes Fischen hat. Aber daher wird es kurzfristig erstmal noch nichts mit Film.

Fotos habe ich noch keine, die hat mein Kumpel auf seiner kamera...

Die Dogtooth gingen leider nur bis ca 35Pfund, also nicht der Rede wert. 

Kein Problem mit dem Zerquatschen - habt Euch doch in meiner Abwesenheit hier gut amuesiert...  

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (21. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Zum Thema gewaltige Dogtooth´s hätte ich auch was beizutragen.    






Aber ich habe zumindest einen gefangen, gelle! :m


----------



## wodibo (21. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Hi Ansgar,

Hauptsache Ihr hattet etwas fun und seid gesund zurück. Wühl mal das Material in Ruhe durch und mach nen feinen Bericht mit ein paar fernwehverursachenden Pics draus. Mein Dank dafür wird Dir ewig hinterherschleichen :m


----------



## BIG WHITE (21. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin Ansgar,

finde ich zwar schade mit dem Wetter, dennoch habt ihr wenigstens
etwas gefangen, ich hatte schonmal 40 Stunden lang nicht mal einen
Strike, dies ist  richtig deprimierend!
Dogtoothtunas bis 35 Pfund, mir hätte einer gereicht, dann hätte
endlich Ruhe.

@Kai - pfui Teufel, der ist doch untermassig!!!|abgelehn

Gruß

Big White


----------



## Rausreißer (21. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ansgar,
> 
> finde ich zwar schade mit dem Wetter, dennoch habt ihr wenigstens
> etwas gefangen, ich hatte schonmal 40 Stunden lang nicht mal einen
> ...



Big White, hast ja recht.

Ich hab hier auch noch fünf untermassige zum "vor zeigen".  
Der 6. hat dann aber das Gerät geschnetzelt, oder war es doch der Guide. #c 







Na Egal, Irgend ein Schiet ist doch immer.....

Gernot #h 

PS:Zum Glück waren es ja keine Dogtooth


----------



## Ansgar (22. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema gewaltige Dogtooth´s hätte ich auch was beizutragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Sailfisch,
ist das ein dogtooth oder ne slimy mack? Da braucht man ja ein Mikroskop fuer die Artenbestimmung :q :q 

@ wodibo Ja, das stimmt - das ist das Wichtigste

@ Big White - nun verzag mal nicht. Irgendwann klappt das schon noch. Generell gibt es im Suedpazifik z.B. jede Menge Dogtooth's - und die kannst Du sogar mit grossen Wobblern beim schleppen fangen, da brauchst Du noch nichtmal ne spezielle Technik...

@RR - Gernot verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du die Shimano Beastmaster nicht weiterempfehlen kannst? :q  Fuer Sashimi waeren die doch allerbest? So in der Groesse waren unsere auch... Und gegen Kai's Tuna sind das doch Giganten :q :q 

Also, all the best
Ansgar 

PS: das ist ein Dogtooth...:q


----------



## Sailfisch (22. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Macht Euch nur lustig! Wenn ich groß und stark bin, werde ich es Euch schon zeigen.  

Big White wird noch sein blaues Wunder erleben, wenn ich beim nächsten gemeinsamen Trip den dicken Dogtooth lande!   #6 

@Gernot
War das eine 50iger? Wo sind den die Ringe respektve die Roller, oder wars ne Inliner? Das Modell kenne ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Ansgar (22. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @Gernot
> War das eine 50iger? Wo sind den die Ringe respektve die Roller, oder wars ne Inliner? Das Modell kenne ich noch gar nicht.




Ich heiss zwar nicht Gernot - aber mit den Beastmastern ist Shimano doch schon vor ein paar Jahren rausgenkommen?! 
Nur ein Beispiel findest Du hier: 
http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info.php?products_id=800&osCsid=e7f6e908668285e991e72e408853a07f

Ne Inliner ist das wohl nicht - obwohl es auch eine Beastmaster Inner guide gibt. Die abgebildete Rute ist aber keine davon. Und die Ringe sind an der Rute - da wo sie hingehoeren?? Und da das die in nicht gerollert oder gerollert "R serie" gibt, sind da auch halt nur ganz normale Guides dran. Die Beastmaster wurde schon oefter mal im Norge Forum abdiskutiert...

Vermute mal der gute Gernot hat sich da ne 3050 als Reiserute geholt? 
Die gibt es naemlich auch - und bei den ausgefallenen Reisen waere das fuer ihn durchaus von Vorteil. Deshabl fliegen da auch so viele Teile rum  

Aber macht ja nichts - habe schon staerke (und teurere!) Ruten an Groupern brechen sehen, von daher hoffe ich Du (Rausreisser) hast es nicht zu ernst genommen? 

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Gernot - wie hast Du Deinen Namen da eingefuegt auf dem Pic? Mannmann, erst die Tubenfliegen fuer Tunas, jetzt das mit den pics - da muss man ganz genau achtgeben bei dem guten RR! )


----------



## BIG WHITE (23. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Traveller Ruten sind halt ein Kompromiss, ich habe sie fast alle
gehabt , solange man kein Rutenrohr mitnehmen kann sind sie o.k.
Dennoch habe ich zwischenzeitlich die Beastmasters bis auf eine, bei
ebay verkauft, die Exage-Serie finde ich besser.
Hab noch diverse andere ausprobiert, alles ebay!!!!!
Daher lieber ein Paar Euro für Spergepäck ausgeben, als Kompromisse
eingehen, so ein Urlaub ist teuer genug, es soll nicht am Tackle scheitern!!

So, Bescheidenheit ist gut, bloß bei mir nicht besonders augeprägt, sorry
habe gerade eben zwei Zenaq-Ruten geordet, ferner eine Daiwa-Surf und
zwei tolle Surfrollen made in Japan für meinen Trip nach Gambia, im
Vorfeld hab (Kai weiß Bescheid) die neue Surf Basia gekauft.
Die erste Version die ich aus Japan bekam war ohne Bremse, daher der Lachkrampf bei Dorschrobby! Ich kanns verstehen!
Die Rolle ist genial, leider die Spule ist nur oben gelagert, daher meine
Bedenken bezüglich der Stabilität, für Ostsee ist sie o.k.
Die Surfruten made in Japan sind viel stärker als die Angaben, hab
eine mit Wurfgewicht bis 132 Gramm bekommen, ist aber mind. mit einer
mit 250 G vergleichbar, ein echt steifer Prügel.

Übrigens will ich meine Stella 10000 SW mit 16000 Spule loswerden, ca.1-2:v :v :v :v :v :v :v 
Stunden mit gefischt, falls jemand Interesse hat bitte PN.

Gruß

Big White


----------



## Ansgar (24. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*

Moin,

Das mit der Reiserute war ne Vermutung - vielleicht ist es ja gar keine. 
Aber in der Regel halte ich im Big Game Bereich auch weniger von Reiseruten - fuer meine Fliegenruten (Forelle) finde ich das okay....

Na, da hast Du ja tacklemaessig wieder hingelangt... Stell doch mal ein paar Pix von dem Geraet rein oder ein paar Links (oder alternativ ne etwas genauere Beschreibung), so dass man sich das tackle mal angucken kann. Wuerde mich interessieren... 

Und was ist das mit Gambia??

Versuch das mit der Stella doch mal unter Kleinanzeigen...

Ich haette evtl Interesse an der Ersatzspule, wenn Du die einzeln vertickst.
Hast Du da Angaben zu bezgl. Schnurkapazitaet und ne Preisvorstellung?
Die Rolle an sich habe ich ja selber.
PM'se mir doch mal...

Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Back to South Pacific ...*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> So, Bescheidenheit ist gut, bloß bei mir nicht besonders augeprägt, sorry
> Gruß
> 
> Big White



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung! |sagnix |sagnix |sagnix


----------

